# Storing Stew in a jar



## blowpipes (Nov 14, 2017)

Hi - I hope I've got the right area here as I am new to the industry. I'm looking to sell cooked food in jars - including meat dishes e.g. stews, cassoulet etc in airtight glass jars and I wonder if anyone knows the typical shelf life of food stored in this way? I understand that the food would need to transferred while very hot, to very hot, sterilised jars and immediately sealed in order for them to last any time. But I am wondering just how long if the product contains meat. 

Many thanks all!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Canning meat is a whole different thing from canning fruit. You'll need a pressure canner and a recipe that hits the right pH. It's a rather tricky process to can meat and vegetables together so the vegetables aren't over cooked.

https://www.gopresto.com/recipes/canning/meat.php is a start for meat alone. No stew.


----------



## blowpipes (Nov 14, 2017)

Hi Phatch - much appreciated - I will read and inward digest. Thanks again


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

I sold stews in a jar before, but they're always refrigerated so there's nothing special I needed to do.


----------

